# IVF - had scan and theres a cyst



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, on my 3rd go of IVF, been on Burserelin for 2.5 weeks, went for scan on sat andtheres a hugs cyst there on my right ovary.  They gave me HCG injection hoping to make the cyst go down.  I've been feeling really ill on burserlin too.  Anyway what happens if the cyst remains, will they cancel the treatment for the time being>  Its on my right ovary which is my good one as I dont do anything on the left side and most eggs I've made is 3.  Obviously they want to give me the best chance as they said if they left it it would hinder follicles growing........just wondering whether this is normal to get the cyst.  Thanks


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi Nicola,

I'm not a nurse but thought I would reply as I had a similar experience.
When I went for my first scan after sniffing they found that I had a large cyst on one of my ovaries also.  They said that either they would have to delay my treatment a little until it went or they would drain it.  They did a blood test to check my hormone levels and told me it was fine to leave it and carry on.  It was still there at EC so they drained it while they were collecting. I don't think it hindered growth of my follies - I had 4 from that side.  I think it's pretty common to get a cyst left over from the previous month.. I know a couple of people I know have had them also.
Don't know anything about Burserlin i'm afraid as I was on Synarel.

Wishing you all the best with your treatment xx


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Nicola - I had a similar experience, but mine was identified at EC as a 'chocolate cyst' which is an endometrial cyst, caused by my mild endometriosis. They were happy to carry on collecting eggs, but gave me intravenous antibiotics as they thought they'd touched it and wanted to minimise the risk of a cross-infection. They didn't mention any cysts this time round (2nd IVF).


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Nicola

Cysts are quite common and clinics do not necessarily cancel treatments, i had one through my IVF and my FET and they just kept an eye on it (it was suggested i had it drained before my IVF which i did but it was back by the time i had my FET and they put me on the contraceptive pill to reduce its size which helped but it was still there during my tx and luckily my FET resulted in a beautiful little girl).

I am not sure about the Buserilin as i was also on Synarel.

I wish you lots of luck and send you all the baby dust i can to help you along your way.

Mel

x x


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, I had a similar experience on Buserilin. On my first scan with FET they discovered a cyst, 2.5 x 2.5 on one of my ovaries. They just put me on buserlin for longer (a further 3wks) until the cyst reduced. It did reduce every week when i went back for a scan weekly. I also was very ill on buserlin but once you lower the dose you will start to feel much better. They said that the Buserlin had interacted with my hormones to create the cyst. Next time if we have tx they will put me on the pill for 21 days before i start Buserilin to lower the chance of getting a cyst again.


----------



## Mackintosh (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Nicola

I had them too and on a cycle that ended up positive for me. I remember they scared me to death and I was told they can come and go at any time.

Hope all goes well for you.

Mackintosh


----------



## Mrs G (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Nicola
Had my scan today, and I've got 2 cysts - one on each ovary!
This happened first time round, and meant an extra week of buserilin. Second time they started me on day 21 to reduce chances of a cyst, which it did, but my eggs didn't mature properly, hence back on the day 2 protocol.  I'm now waiting to see if they need to drain them...
LOL Caroline xx


----------

